# Планка и язычёк из одного куска



## Sergey_Semenov (30 Дек 2011)

Приветствую всех и поздравляю С наступающим Новым Годом!

Прошу всех, кто пожелает высказать мнение о целесообразности изготовления голосовой планки и язычка из одного куска путём фрезерования. Материал может быть, например, титановый сплав (6Al-4V). Похоже, что этот сплав обладает близкими характеристиками (такими, как отношение модуля упругости к плотности) к шведской стали, применяемой для изготовления язычков.
На мой взгляд, смысл такой технологии может дать следующие приемущества по сравнению с традиционными методами:
1. Выдержка минимального и однородного зазора между язычком и планкой. 
2. Форма язычка может быть произвольной, то есть не ограничиваться прымоугольной или трапецевидной.
3. Взаимодействие язычка и планки существенно выше. Вибрация язычка будет передаваться на планку с меньшими потерями. Хотя, может быть, это скорее недостаток.
4. Грузик на конце язычка для низких нот может быть частью самого язычка.
5. Одинаковый коэффициент линейного расширения язычка и планки может положительно сказаться на устойчивости настройки и долговечности баяна.

Можно привести и другие приемущества, но пока ограничусь этими.


----------



## bombastic (30 Дек 2011)

если этот сплав отломается, что с ним делать тогда?
новую планку варить или делать 1 наклеп?
ведь на пиколке, согласитесь, титан может не выдержать


----------



## bayanistka (30 Дек 2011)

Не думаю, что произвольная форма язычков положительно отразится на "ровности" аккорда. Скорей всего, это может сильно повлиять и на тембральность. которая зачастую оставляет желать лучшего в современных баянах.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (30 Дек 2011)

bombastic писал:


> если этот сплав отломается, что с ним делать тогда?


Новую планку, конечно же. Насчёт пиколки, не берусь утверждать однозначно, но из моего личного опыта работы с титаним предположу, что титан должен продержаться довольно долго.

bayanistka писал:


> Не думаю, что произвольная форма язычков положительно отразится на "ровности" аккорда. Скорей всего, это может сильно повлиять и на тембральность. которая зачастую оставляет желать лучшего в современных баянах.


Николай, спасибо за комментарий. Говоря о форме язычков, я в первую очередь думал про то, что обычно для получения "красивого звука" (понятие, конечно же, относительное, но Вы понимаете, что я имею ввиду) изменение поперечного сечения язычка создают за счёт трапецевидной формы и/или шлифования его по толщине, как показано на одной из фотографий в этой статье (сразу под деревянным аккордеоном): 
http://en.mariobruneau.com/castelfidardo/
Я же предлагаю изменять его поперечное сечение за счёт ширины плюс за счёт толщины. Возможно, что форма будет близка к экспоненциальной для того, чтобы внутренние напряжения в язычке были однородными в любом его поперечном сечении во время колебаний. Это должно также отразиться на тембре (или тембральности). Интуитивно, мне кажется, что чем однороднее поле внутренних напряжений в язычке, тем мягче тембр. Может быть, будет немного напоминать скрипку.


----------



## 1alex123 (30 Дек 2011)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Нe совсeм понятно , как можно получить и язычок и планку путeм
фрeзeрования. Опубликуйтe, пожалуйста, эскиз обработки.
Насколько я понимаю, окна в планкe (из алюминия или латуни) получают мeтодом холодной штамповки или эродированиeм, язычки тожe, навeрно, штампуют. Окно, навeрно, будeт трудно получить фрeзeрованиeм из-за углов.
Кромe того, слeдуeт учитывать труднообрабатываeмость (ну и слово) титана
и возникновeниe внутрeнних напряжeний при снятии стружки.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (30 Дек 2011)

1alex123 писал:


> Нe совсeм понятно , как можно получить и язычок и планку путeм
> фрeзeрования. Опубликуйтe, пожалуйста, эскиз обработки.


Александр, спасибо за Ваши коментарии. Вы правы насчёт углов. Углов быть не должно. Вместо них будут закругления. Я сделал модель для наглядного представления этой идеи и пробовал её загрузить на сайт, но почему-то не получилось. Если хотите, я могу послать её по элекртонной почте. Мне кажется, что окончтельный профиль самого язычка лучше всего сделать на Wire EDM. Прошу прощения, но точно не знаю как эта штуковина называется по-русски. Дословно можно перевести как Электронно Разрядная Машина с проволокй. Мы такие используем для сложных деталей. Прелесть заключается в том, что после обработки в детали не будет создано внутренних напряжений. На том же принципе делают станки для заточки скальпелей. Вы также совершенно правы в том, что титан трудно обрабатывать. Я предложил титан, поскольку мне часто приходится иметь с ним дело в моей профессии, и есть всё необходимое, чтобы это попробовать.


----------



## bombastic (31 Дек 2011)

чем сложнее сплав, тем сложнее его будет не только изготовлять, но и ремонтировать, мне кажется что ни один мастер сейчас не умеет с лёгкостью работать по титану, отсюда все трудности.
как вы предлагаете его настраивать после изготовления? язычок, трижды наностойкий, все равно погнется под большим напором воздуха


----------



## Magistr (31 Дек 2011)

Пришлите мне на [email protected] фотографии, я тут опубликую. Это надо будет из за одного голоса менять всю планку. а если их 5, 10 или больше полетит?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Янв 2012)

Настраивать можно точно также как и обычные язычки из шведской стали. То есть скоблением и шлифованием либо у вершины, либо у основанияbombastic писал:


> как вы предлагаете его настраивать после изготовления?


Magistr писал:


> Пришлите мне на [email protected] фотографии, я тут опубликую. Это надо будет из за одного голоса менять всю планку. а если их 5, 10 или больше полетит?


Фотографии выслал. Из-за одного голоса действительно придётся менять всю планку. Это может оказаться накладно. Но идея не столько ради удешевления, сколько ради красоты и силы звука.


----------



## Magistr (4 Янв 2012)

Фотография 1

Фотография 2


----------



## 1alex123 (4 Янв 2012)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Спасибо за опубликованныe чeртeжи / эскизы.
Тeпeрь коe-что проясняeтся.
Возникают слeдующиe вопросы:
1. Получeниe зазора мeжду язычком и каналом в планкe.
Мeтод, который Вы прeдлагаeтe - эродированиe проволокой.
Это значит, что зазор мeжду язычком и каналом в планкe будeт примeрно равeн диамeтру проволоки для эродирования. Сeйчас на хороших голосах ручной работы этот зазор должeн быть 0,01-0,02 мм. Есть ли проволоки такого диамeтра?
2. Получeниe основания язычка со стороны канала - там Вы изобразили очeнь малeнький радиус (почти угол). Если взять фрeзу малого радиуса ,то долго надо будeт обрабатывать.Или надо мeнять инструмeнт в процeссe обработки, что вeдeт к нeточностям
3. Цeлeсообразность с экономичeской точки зрания.
Баянный цeльнопланочный аккорд стоит нeсколько тысяч eвро в завосимости от качeства. С учeтом врeмeни всeх опeраций и их стоимости, дажe при 
возможности изготовлeния как таковой, думаю, что Вы нe впишитeсь в эту сумму. Кромe того замeна цeлой планки при поломкe одного голоса - дeло слишком накладноe. ( Правда, в инструмeнтах с кусковыми голосами так и дeлают, но там всeго 2 язычка на планкe).


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (5 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, Александр и все, все, все.

Вы очень правильно подметили насчёт зазора и других вещей. Я обсудил эти вопросы с нашими фрезеровщиками и немного покумекав, решил что лучше всего будет сделать из двух частей: 1. язычок-планка и 2. рамка. В этом случае зазор между язычком и рамкой будет около 0.5 мм, что вполне возможно на нашем оборудовании. А когда рамка установлена, то зазор становится 0.01 мм. При этом язычок и планка это одно целое. Рамка нужна для контроля зазора и глубины утапливания язычка.

Вот фотография модифицированной планки , надеюсь будет понятно что три поверхности язычка можно обработать эродированием проволкой. А верхняя поверхность может вообще не обрабатываться. С радиусами в углах проблем быть не должно, поскольку диаметр проволоки достаточно мал. По поводу цены, скорее всего это окажется слишком дорого для полных концертных баянов. Может быть, такой способ приемлем для тембровых гармоней, где гораздо меньше диапазон и нет нот в левой руке.

Прошу поделиться мнением, если таковое возникнет.


----------



## Jupiter (6 Янв 2012)

Ну не знаю... Саша! Сергей! Плотность титана в несколько раз ниже шведской стали. Это означает,что при определённом звуке толщина и величина язычка из стали и титана будут кардинально отличаться... То есть,громоздкая титановая планка получится с язычками,которые в два раза толще стальных. И при этом где гарантия,что звук вообще "пролетит" хоть пару метров? Я думаю,что на любой фабрике уже пытались что то придумать на счёт целостности голоса и планки. Видимо не получается.а если получается,то плохо звучит. 
Хотя поддерживаю твоё,Сергей,стремление что то придумать в этом направлении.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (7 Янв 2012)

Николай, спасибо за коментарий. Поскольку мне пока ещё не приходилось проектировать гармони, то не буду слишком категоричным в суждениях. На данный момент я прочёл несколько статей (в том числе и научных), где описывеатся, как работает язычок. Во всех работах частота пропорциональна корню квадратному из отношения модуля упругости к плотности. Вот ссылка на одну из статей на русском языке. 
http://corpuscul.net/teoriya-zvuka-2/akusticheskie-xarakteristiki-orkestra/yazyc

hkovye-akustika/akusticheskij-apparat/
Читать всю статью не обязательно, просто посмотрите формулы 7.21 и 7.22. Титан примерно на столько же легче, насколько его модуль упругости ниже, чем у шведской стали. Поэтому я предположил, что размеры останутся близкими к традиционным. Где взять гарантию, что звук вообще "пролетит" хоть пару метров, честно говоря, не знаю. Возможно на гармонных фабриках это уже проходили и ничего хорошего не достигли. Но я, всё таки, думаю, что стоит попробовать сделать один голос и послушать как звучит. А вдруг что-нибудь интересное получится. 

Я практически закончил модель одного голоса. Но прежде чем заказать, хотел бы попросить может кому-нибудь попадалась информация о том, как меняется сечение язычка в зависимости от длины. Для прямых язычков это будет толшина как функция положения вдоль язычка. Если кто-нибудь натыкался и может поделиться ссылками, буду признателен.


----------

